# Bought fully loaded VW Atlas, and guess what ?



## Bird of Paradise (Apr 11, 2018)

I bought VW Atlas fully equipped and I was shocked when Uber call support told me that VW Atlas is not qualify for Uber Select list, although VW Touareq is under Select list, Actually Atlas is the successor of touareg in the North America so you can't buy a new Touareq anymore.

VW Atlas is qualified for Lyft Lux, Black & black XL.

In fact, I was driving Mitsubishi Outlander and I was driving select, the VW Atlas is cost me almost double than the outlander, even I found that Mitsubishi Lancer is qualified for Uber Select.

I'm just wondering how the rider face looks when request for Uber select and get Mitsubishi Lancer Loool

It's seems Uber is too lazy to update their Select list.

bye bye Uber, Hello Lyft :smiles:


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Good luck feeding yourself driving only Lyft Lux, Lux Black & Lyft Black XL.

Even better luck making enough just to pay the note on that Atlas driving only Lyft Lux, Lux Black & Lyft Black XL.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VictorD said:


> Good luck feeding yourself driving only Lyft Lux, Lux Black & Lyft Black XL.
> 
> Even better luck making enough just to pay the note on that Atlas driving only Lyft Lux, Lux Black & Lyft Black XL.


" ATLAS SHRUGGED " . . .


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

That's not as bad as an Escalade not qualifying for select in our market.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I bought VW Atlas fully equipped and I was shocked when Uber call support told me that VW Atlas is not qualify for Uber Select list, although VW Touareq is under Select list, Actually Atlas is the successor of touareg in the North America so you can't buy a new Touareq anymore.
> 
> VW Atlas is qualified for Lyft Lux, Black & black XL.
> 
> ...


As long as you have leather seats I would think u would be ok. Try to take it to the local hub maybe they can set you up. I have seem VW Atlas with Limo plates around here so u could go that route also.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Gotta hit it up with the VW CC. Thing is sweet


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

VW Atlas is a minivan, of course it is not a Luxury vehicle.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

uber sucks. They do nothing right, and never will. God hates them.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Just when you think you've got it all figured out!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Lol!

I’d guess they saw you coming. Why didn’t you check the qualifying list before buyin the car?

Uber will update their list...eventually


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Is it still unreliable and full of expensive parts even though its made in Chattanooga and not Stuttgart? Everyone I know who's owned a VW was always trying to explain to me why going within 50ft of a dealer should always cost $1000.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> VW Atlas is a minivan, of course it is not a Luxury vehicle.


Minivan??? None of the Atlases I've seen have been pretty far from a minivan...


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Does that mean a minvan is not able to be on Select? I thought the list was more of a guideline and the hub could add vehicles based on features. Didn't see anything saying no minivans allowed.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

They took Lincoln Town car off to soon. They are one of the most reliable and comfortable cars ever made. Last year was 2011. Idiots are running these companies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PlanoGuber said:


> Is it still unreliable and full of expensive parts even though its made in Chattanooga and not Stuttgart? Everyone I know who's owned a VW was always trying to explain to me why going within 50ft of a dealer should always cost $1000.


Germany Worships Globalists.

In the past, V.W. was RELIABLE.

ALL CARS WILL BE PLAGUED BY GOVERNMENT INDUCED PROBLEMS SOON.

Thanks AGENDA 21 !

Thanks " Green Party" of Germany !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That's cause there a bunch of pathetic moron's. And you expected better ?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Minivan??? None of the Atlases I've seen have been pretty far from a minivan...


It is a minivan, check the manual


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

My Tesla model 3 is not qualified for select. Might as well delete uber from my phone. No x/pool butts will ever be in that car


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> It is a minivan, check the manual :smiles:


And a RollsRoyce is a SEDAN !

Mini VAN DOES NOT PRECLUDE LUXURY !


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> It is a minivan, check the manual :smiles:


I have no beef in this game and I don't really care either way, but to me the Atlas looks like an SUV, not a minivan. Even VeeDub calls is "midsize family SUV", so go figure...

https://www.vw.com/models/atlas/section/overview/


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> I have no beef in this game and I don't really care either way, but to me the Atlas looks like an SUV, not a minivan. Even VeeDub calls is "midsize family SUV", so go figure...
> 
> https://www.vw.com/models/atlas/section/overview/


I am just being pain In the butt...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> I am just being pain In the butt...


As usual.


----------

